# Best Pressurized CO2 complete kit?



## parham.derick (Jan 21, 2011)

hey everyone ive been lurking here for a while and im trying to figure out what co2 system to go with.... i've seen alot, but i in all honesty know nothing about a pressurized system, and i dont wanna buy something that isnt going to work ya know? any feedback is welcome!

and if going and scavenging for parts is cheaper/better, let me know, but like i said ima newbie when it comes to pressurized setups... so ima need some help, or even a parts list.... Thanks!


----------



## tunerz (Sep 21, 2009)

If you have the money, get the one from green leaf aquarium.

If you want to save money, go on ebay or craigslist and buy parts to put together. 

Most important, do your research before buying.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

For more information regarding pressurized CO2, please take a look at the CO2 article that I wrote (it is linked in my signature).


----------



## Capsaicin_MFK (Nov 15, 2009)

Concoa dual stage regulator (312 series) from eBay - $94 shipped
Swagelok needle valve from Swagelok - $30
JBJ bubble counter - $12 shipped

Misc. brass pieces can be purchased online or from Swagelok distributors for cheap. I got a 20# aluminum tank for $120 new. I also don't run a solenoid.


----------



## WRabbit (Dec 16, 2010)

If I were to buy one - Supreme CO2 Regulator
If I were to build one: Dual Stage Concoa or Matheson Regulator, Burkert 6011 Solenoid, Ideal Needle Valve, JBJ Bubble Counter

I'd suggest putting one together yourself. It's not hard.

Jim


----------



## Kibblemania1414 (Feb 1, 2011)

DIY is the best!!!

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/diy/127264-how-make-your-own-diy-co2.html


----------



## rickztahone (Jul 20, 2009)

read Anthony's primer. It was one of the single most things that helped me fully understand the co2 process and the equipment needed. Great read.


----------



## inkslinger (Dec 28, 2003)

http://www.weldfabulous.com/Smith-Equipment-30-100-320/Regulators/CO2/Smith-Equipment-p8256339.html

http://www.idealvalve.com/
http://www.swagelok.com/default.aspx

http://www.barrreport.com/showthrea...noids-with-Buna-seals-...-available-very-soon

JBJ Bubble Counters you can get on eBay or
http://www.greenleafaquariums.com/co2-bubble-counters/atomic-magnify-bubble-counter.html

http://www.greenleafaquariums.com/co2-diffusers.html


----------



## davesnothere (Oct 21, 2008)

Capsaicin_MFK said:


> Swagelok needle valve from Swagelok - $30
> Misc. brass pieces can be purchased online or from Swagelok distributors for cheap. I got a 20# aluminum tank for $120 new. I also don't run a solenoid.


Can you tell us the part # for the needle valve ?

I am trying to compile a list of things I would need for pressurized Co2.

I am planning to buy a solenoid. There are lots of them on ebay, I am just clueless which one would actually fit the purpose.

What other brass parts do I need ?
I am guessing from co2 tank to regulator I won't need anything, except a perma seal.

From regulator to solenoid do I need any connector ? Or between solenoid and the needle valve ? I am even not sure I need anything between the needle valve and the JBJ bubble counter. The bubble counter seems to have a check valve, if not I guess I will buy a check valve.

All I have decided till now is the 542 or 642 regulator from beveragefactory.com and the JBJ bubble counter. That leaves a solenoid, a needle valve and diffuser. I have seen "metering valve" thrown around a few times here and there, thought needle valve is a type of metering valve. Another thing that gets me confused are hose to NTP adapters. I guess for that all I need is to read the specs of each.  Life probably would be easier without those adapters. What I am trying to get right now is best bang for the buck. My wife wants to keep a few $100 pair show guppies and I want decent quality CRS - need to set aside money for those too. I don't mind spending money later to buy expensive parts for Co2 one at a time.

Some guidance would be really appreciated.

I really didn't plan to hijack this thread, was planning to open one yesterday, but I thought the answers to my questions would be relevant to what the OP is asking. If not I am extremely sorry.

- Dave


----------



## davesnothere (Oct 21, 2008)

inkslinger said:


> http://www.weldfabulous.com/Smith-Equipment-30-100-320/Regulators/CO2/Smith-Equipment-p8256339.html


Is this dual stage ? It doesn't say anywhere


----------



## Capsaicin_MFK (Nov 15, 2009)

Swagelok needle valve = B-0RM2 (the 0 is a zero)
The misc parts I purchased were from this section - http://www.swagelok.com/products/fittings/pipe-fittings.aspx

Coming off the regulator i have a 1/4" hex nipple (1" length), then a 1/4" to 1/8" reducer, then a 1/8" all female thread tee, then a 1/8" street elbow.

It all starts with the regulator. I say go for the big dog and get a dual stage.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

davesnothere said:


> I am planning to buy a solenoid. There are lots of them on ebay, I am just clueless which one would actually fit the purpose.


The ones that I listed in my primer are ones that are known to work.



davesnothere said:


> What other brass parts do I need ?
> I am guessing from co2 tank to regulator I won't need anything, except a perma seal.


A permaseal (or a nylon washer) will suffice, unless your regulator does not come with a CGA320 connection.



davesnothere said:


> From regulator to solenoid do I need any connector ?


Most likely, the regulator will have a 1/4" female port, and the solenoid will have a 1/8" female NPT port. This means that you will need a male to male, 1/4" to 1/8" connector. Of course, you can always buy a solenoid that has a 1/4" female NPT port.



davesnothere said:


> Or between solenoid and the needle valve ?


To go from the solenoid to the needle valve, it will be a similar situation, but it will depend on the fitting on the needle valve. 



davesnothere said:


> I am even not sure I need anything between the needle valve and the JBJ bubble counter. The bubble counter seems to have a check valve, if not I guess I will buy a check valve.


Again, this depends on your fittings. The JBJ bubble counter has a 1/8" female NPT port. The fitting on your needle valve will determine what kind of fitting you will need.

The JBJ bubble counter does have a check valve. However, it is always a good idea to have another check valve after your bubble counter and before your diffuser.



davesnothere said:


> I have seen "metering valve" thrown around a few times here and there, thought needle valve is a type of metering valve.


A metering valve is a type of needle valve, not the other way around. A metering valve is a needle valve that is capable of very fine tunes.



davesnothere said:


> Some guidance would be really appreciated.


As I mentioned earlier in this thread, please take a look at the CO2 primer that I have written. It is linked in my signature.



davesnothere said:


> Is this dual stage ? It doesn't say anywhere


That particular Smith regulator is not dual stage, I believe.


----------



## Larry Grenier (Apr 19, 2005)

Personally, after all this, I'm back to going to Green Leaf Aquariums and buying a complete setup with instructions and advice. Expecially for my 1st CO2 setup; but that's just MHO.


----------



## davesnothere (Oct 21, 2008)

Does this solenoid work ? 

Burkert Brass Solenoid Valves Part number 00456782. 120VAC Driving voltage. 1/8"FNPT ports. 174PSI max pressure.

These are 6011 A 1/16 FXM BR.


----------



## davesnothere (Oct 21, 2008)

Darkblade48,

Thanks for the detailed reply, now I have enough info to start buying.

I have read your primer before, that was my starting of researching Co2 equipments.

Appreciate your help !


----------



## parham.derick (Jan 21, 2011)

thanks for all of the wonderful sugestions, and im glad i was able to help someone else with questions by askin mine =] anway, ima go read that co2 article and then possibly make my decision 
another thing, just bought some glass lilly pipes today, but idk if im kind of wondering if im going to far / overkill with my setup, currently working with a 10gal derimmed tank, right now trying the dsm with HC for a nano iwagumi, but the only filters i have on hand are a Ehiem 2234, a Fluval 204, and a HoB petco filter for 30gal setups... and a 150w MH and 2 24w T5 light, and a 65w 50/50 coralife light... i currently have diy yeast reactor with the 65wat on my 29gal with the 2234 ehiem... so i still have to buy my pressurized Co2 but idk if i can use my current equip on my lil 10gal... 










so i guess my question is, how big should the Co2 tank be for my nano... and what style glass diffuser should i use


----------



## Hadouken441 (Mar 19, 2010)

You can go cheaper and get this

http://www.thatpetplace.com/pet/prod/239900/product.web

then get a cheap 20 oz paintball tank. I love it. Im using it in my 20 long.


----------



## jahmic (Jan 30, 2011)

Hadouken441 said:


> You can go cheaper and get this
> 
> http://www.thatpetplace.com/pet/prod/239900/product.web
> 
> then get a cheap 20 oz paintball tank. I love it. Im using it in my 20 long.


I was considering one of those too...just when I decided to grab one, they went "out of stock"...like this week. Hoping they get them back soon, looks like a nice setup. How long have you been running it?


----------



## hockey9999 (Nov 21, 2010)

Haven't seen it mentioned, I picked up an Aquatek regulator/solenoid from eBay about a week ago for about $80 shipped and love it so far. It came with a kinda cheapish bubble counter/ check valve and 8ft of tubing. It's running on my Ebi at about .75 bps and has held there without any trouble since I got it. The eBay seller also has a cga320 to paintball adapter that I picked up for $15. I'm running it with a 20oz paintball tank. 

Def worth taking a look at!


----------



## Hadouken441 (Mar 19, 2010)

jahmic said:


> I was considering one of those too...just when I decided to grab one, they went "out of stock"...like this week. Hoping they get them back soon, looks like a nice setup. How long have you been running it?


ive been usin it for about 8 months on 2 different tanks


----------



## EntoCraig (Jun 7, 2010)

I have really been impressed with my milwaukee Co2 PKG. add a standard 5(+)# Co2 tank and good to go. You can also add multiple lines for multiple tanks. The Regulator Unit cost me 100 and I found a used 10# tank online for 30. Cant beet the price and the reliability.


----------



## kevmo911 (Sep 24, 2010)

Yeah, I'm surprised nobody's brought up the Milwaukee MA957 unit before Ento's post. I've found a bunch of different places to buy it online, and around $90-95 seems average (shipped). There are no extra pieces to buy (other than the tank itself). It's an adjustable single stage that comes with a solenoid, needle valve, and bubble counter. The needle valve isn't very good quality and becomes very temperamental at very low bps rates, but the setup works.

You can buy a good used regulator on ebay for <$60 shipped if you're careful and patient, and then add a good new solenoid and needle valve and bubble counter, as well as fittings to put it together, and you'll spend $150-200 total. You could also get the MA957 and upgrade the needle valve for $30 extra.


----------



## EntoCraig (Jun 7, 2010)

kevmo911 said:


> Yeah, I'm surprised nobody's brought up the Milwaukee MA957 unit before Ento's post...


Seriously, I love it, and you can buy parts that fit with it at any hardware store, so modding it is easy.

Oh, and adding a simple bar to the need valve makes it much less touchy at low BPS. roud:


----------



## inkslinger (Dec 28, 2003)

davesnothere said:


> Is this dual stage ? It doesn't say anywhere


This is not a Dual, it is the same as GLA


----------

